# Your opinion on hard boiled eggs please?



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

I have been researching how often a hard boiled egg should be given to a dog. My 12 week old standard seems to really enjoy them. I don't want to overdo it. Is one per day too much? I'm only giving her Purina Puppy Chow so I figured some added protein would be good for her.

Thanks in advance for your opinions. :act-up:


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't see where an egg a day would be a problem. I usually try to add some sort of topper to Nova's kibble each day. Sometimes a raw egg, sometimes cottage cheese, sometimes sardines, sometimes fat free yogurt. 

I would highly recommend doing some research and consider getting her on a better food than Purina Puppy Chow, though. There are better foods out there for similar price that are going to be a lot healthier for her.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Eggs are nutritious and a good source of protein. Eggs can be fed raw or cooked, but if you cook them, the dog also benefits from the nutrients in the whites (dogs can't properly digest/absorb raw egg white, although it's not harmful). Another neat fact is that dogs don't have to worry about high cholesterol they way humans do, 

How much does your puppy weigh? If she's big enough, an egg a day should be fine. I used to feed Jäger eggs when he was a puppy (and still do occassionally), but he's a mini so I only fed half an egg a few times a week. If you want to add extra food to her dog food, you can also try plain yogurt, cottage cheese, chicken, tripe, etc., in addition to the eggs.

On another note Purina Puppy Chow is not the most nutritious food out there. Lost of people (myself included) avoid feeding corn, wheat and soy, and some people feed grain-free foods. The thought is that dogs don't thrive on grain-based diets and do better with more meat. Some dogs have allergies to grains (and some meats, too).

Check out this website: Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble

If you click the reviews, you can see an analysis of most commercial dog foods. They are ranked from one star (worst) to six stars (best). I feed a six star food, but even a four or five star food would be good to try. You will see that Purina Puppy Chow is a one star food. It doesn't really contain any real meat (just chicken by-product meal) and the first ingredient is corn. It also contains a second corn ingredient and soy.


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

Thank you. I do know that about Puppy Chow. Problem is my husband says it was good enough for his dogs in the past and it is good enough now. I can't seem to convince him right now and I am unemployed so I really can't do much about it but add an egg each day for extra protein (eggs are a good cheap protein). I explained to him about corn and fillers as well as the less in less out aspect. Once I am gainfully employed again I will buy better food.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

That's unfortunate that he is being so closed-minded  There is a great website: The Dog Food Project - How does your Dog Food Brand compare? that explains everything really well. Maybe you could get him to read it? Especially the part about Menadione Sodium Bisulfate, which is in Puppy Chow. You could also maybe try and find a food that is about the same price so maybe he would be willing to switch, since you wouldn't be spending any more money. Do you have a Costco near you? If so, they have a line called Kirklands that is really inexpensive and better than Purina products. Tractor Supply Co. has a line called 4Health that is priced comparably, as well as Diamond Naturals. 

Good luck convincing him. In the meantime, I think adding extra fresh nutrition is a good idea.


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Sookster, we do have a Tractor Supply Nearby. I bet I can get him in there!!!! LOL I will also try to get him to read that. Sometimes men need things to be "their idea." LOL


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

If your dog starts having allergies to the corn and soy and you start racking up expensive vet bills for ear infections and skin allergies, your husband might feel differently about switching to a better food.

If you are going to continue feeding the Puppy Chow, your puppy won't be getting much nutrition, so please try to add some real meat to the food every day, whatever you are eating that day, chicken, turkey, fish, lamb, beef, even canned salmon, tuna or sardines, etc. Just be sure to feed any meat plain with no oils, salt or other seasonings. You can also add a tablespoon of plain yogurt daily (the probiotics will help with digestion) and some cottage cheese, fresh fruits and veggies (lightly steam the veggies if you want your dog to be able to utilize the nutrients). Just avoid avocado, onions, grapes and raisins, which can be toxic to dogs.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Geneva77 said:


> Thanks Sookster, we do have a Tractor Supply Nearby. I bet I can get him in there!!!! LOL I will also try to get him to read that. Sometimes men need things to be "their idea." LOL


Your welcome, and good luck! Surely he would prefer going to TSC for their brand of food than to Wal-Mart to get Puppy Chow!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Geneva77 said:


> Thanks Sookster, we do have a Tractor Supply Nearby. I bet I can get him in there!!!! LOL I will also try to get him to read that. Sometimes men need things to be "their idea." LOL


Great news! You can still add fresh foods to the better food. Just reduce the amount of dry food you feed if you add the fresh meats, etc. You can replace up to 25% of your dog's daily food with fresh foods without upsetting the balance of nutrients.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know about hard boiled, but Beau sure loves 'em scrambled.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Things to point out to him 
1- it's sorta like feeding MCd's to your kids severy day- just cuz they live doesn't mean they will be healthy
2- allergies are expensive to treat 
3- high corn/grain diets have more fillers so you go through bags faster. So a higher quality food might cost more/bag but as your using less it's the same price/month 
4- High filler feeds leave high levels of POO


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

Great points! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Fozzie loves 'em scrambled, be sure to cook them for now so he can utilize the egg white as others have said. 

I had been feeding Fozzie 2 eggs a day for the last couple weeks to try and get his weight up--definitely working.


----------

